# What are you playing at the moment?



## MattTheTubaGuy

I'm not sure if there is a thread about this, but the idea is to tell what pieces you are playing in your orchestra, chamber group, or other group, or what you have played.

I haven't actually started playing this year (first rehearsal tonight), but I am playing Sibelius' Finlandia in one orchestra; and Tchaikovsky's Little Russian Symphony, and 
Rimsky-Korsakov's Russian Easter Overture in the other, which I am really looking forward to.

Other pieces I have played are: Tchaikovsky symphony 5 and 6, Cappricio Italien and Marche Slave; Dvorak symphony 6,8,9; Sibelius Symphony 2, Karelia Suite; and Elgar enigma Variations.

So tell me what you are currently playing, and have played previously.


----------



## World Violist

There is a thread like this, but it's in the keyboard thread, so I'm glad you brought it up as a general question!

I'm getting ready for a senior high school recital. I'm going to be playing Enescu's Concertpiece, Rebecca Clarke's Passacaglia, Arvo Part's Spiegel im Spiegel, Miklos Rozsa's Introduction and Allegro, and Alan Shulman's Theme and Variations (which I might well be doing with a small orchestra, depending on if I can get some friends to play it).

I was at All-State orchestra until a couple of days ago, where we played the finale of Shosty 5, Bernstein's Candide overture, and Stokowski's arrangement of "Come Sweet Death." And while there I was in still another performance that I liked a lot better with my school orchestra, in which we played Elgar's Introduction and Allegro, the first movement of David Diamond's Rounds, the second movement of Shostakovich's 8th string quartet (in a string orchestra arrangement... not Barshai, the other guy who did it), the first movement of Bach's double concerto, and the world premiere of an orchestra piece by Fred Speck called "Ribbon Flow" (actually we gave the premiere two days earlier, but it was the same program, so I don't suppose it really matters).

Highlights of what I've played before... Hansen second symphony, Elgar's Enigma Variations, the last movement of Mahler 1, the rest of Shostakovich's 8th string quartet (same arrangement as above), the first movement of Zoltan Kodaly's serenade for two violins and viola, Hovhaness' Chahagir for solo viola, the last two parts of Michael Colgrass' variations for viola and four drums, and the string serenades of Suk, Dvorak, Elgar, and a few others...

I feel like I've played a bunch for a teenager, but there's so much left to play. Hopefully I'll get to play some full symphonies over the summer... the last time I've played one was the Hansen second symphony, and that was two years ago.


----------



## Head_case

> * What are you playing at the moment?*


My hi-fi.


----------



## GraemeG

MattTheTubaGuy said:


> So tell me what you are currently playing, and have played previously.


Currently rehearsing Britten's 4 Sea Interludes, the Beethoven Triple, & Schumann 3.
In 25+ years in an amateur orchestra, I've played nearly everything feasible/desirable, at least post-classical. Major works off the top of my head:
Messiah; Vivaldi Gloria
Haydn 49, 88, 100, CelloC, Creation 
Mozart 36, 38, 39, 40, 41, Requiem, PC 23, 26, FluteC in G, Horn 2, 4, OboeC, SymConcte, ClarntC, Fl+Harp.
Beethoven 3,4,5,6,7,9 VlnC, PC 4,5, Egmont, Promth
Schubert 6, 8, 9; Berlioz Fantastq, Roman Crnivl
Schumann 3, PConc; Mendelssohn 3, 5, VlnC, PC 1, MidsummerND music
Brahms 1, 2, 4, VlnC, DbleC, Requiem; Bruckner 4, 6
Tchaik 4, 5, 6, VlnC, PC 1, Rococco, Rom&Jul, CappItal; Mahler 1, 4, 5, Wayfar
Dvorak 6, 7, 8, 9, Carnival, VlnC, CelloC
Sibelius 2, 3, VlnC, Karelia, Finlandia
Shostk 5, 9, 11, Cello1, PC1, 2, FestOture; Rachmanv 2, 3, PagVars, PC2
Other symphonies: Franck, Bizet, Prokofiev 7, V-Wills 2, Borod 2
Other Concertos: Elgar Cello, Aranjuez, Bruch Vln, St-Sns PC5, VlnC 3, Grieg PC, Vxtmp VC4,
And: Scherazd, CappEspag, Planets, [email protected], Enigma, Death&Trans, Firebird, SiegIdyl, AppalSprg, Les Preludes, Moldau, ALexNevsky, LiutKije, AmcinParis, PinesofRome, Bartok OrchConc, SymDc fr WestSide
and too much short stuff & contemporary Australian works to list!
It's a lot of fun - I recommend it to anyone.
cheers,
Graeme


----------



## Zanralotta

Current programme:

Debussy,_ Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune_ (boooring for the string section)

Prokofiev, Piano Concerto No. 3 (puts your pants on fire, perhaps the trickiest thing I've ever played)

and Borodin, Symphony No. 2 (much more fun to play than to listen to)


----------



## World Violist

Terry Riley: In C

Within about two days, a friend of mine and I have pretty much determined to perform this piece in May. It's going to be awesome!


----------



## spiferoo

Faure's Impromptu op. 86 for harp. Here is a beautiful performance of the piece


----------



## TWhite

Well, right now I'm doing my usual job accompanying my high school men's choirs. We're working on Copland, Palestrina (a-capella--just pounding out parts) and several pieces from Carl Orff's "Carmina Burana". That's my main concern right now--especially the Orff, which has a pretty difficult piano reduction (but tons of fun!). 

For solo work, I'm re-learning several Debussy Preludes (La Cathedrale Engloutie, La Puerto del Vino, La Fille Aux Cheveau du Lin), three dances from Falla's "Three Cornered Hat", and I'm just about to re-tackle Laipunov's "Lezginkha", the hardest piano solo I've ever played. Played it about 15 years ago and have decided it's time to see if the fingers are still there. Terrific piece of Russian piano music, somewhat similar to Balakirev's "Islamey", but a little more comfortable for the hands. But it's still a KILLER! A friend of mine once remarked, "It's like listening to the Borodin 'Polovtsian Dances', only all at ONCE!" 

Should be fun. 

Tom


----------



## JSK

Current stuff

Piano:
Chopin Ballade in G minor
Barber Nocturne
Mozart D major sonata

Violin:
Barber concerto - first movement
Webern - Four pieces
Bach - suite #1 in G minor (forget whether Partita or Sonata)

Orchestra (I'm in 2):
Mendelssohn - Hebrides Overture
Mendelssohn - D minor Piano Concerto
Mendelssohn - Midsummer Night's Dream Overture
Haydn - Symphony 104
Dvorak - Serenade for Strings
Mozart- Marriage of Figaro Overture
Vaughan Williams - The Lark Ascending

Aside from Richard Strauss and Rimsky Korsakov, I think I have played at least one thing by every major composer (except a few opera composers) from Bach's time to the present.


----------



## thatperson

solo - piazzolla le grand tango, prokofiev sinfonia concertante, schubert arpeggione sonata, crumb solo sonata

chamber - shostakovich string quartet 8

orchestra -

current: barber second essay, dvorak symphony 9, wagner rienzi overture, stravinsky violin concerto

past: Barber first and second essay, antheil symphony 5, dvorak symphony 7 and 8, Tchaikovsky francesca da rimini, Tchaikovsky 1812 overture, Tchaikovsky symphony 4, Elgar enigma variations, Dukas sorcerers apprentice, Haydn symphony 101, dvorak carnival overture, wagner the flying dutchman overture, schumann symphony 2 and 3, Shostakovich symphony 1, Rimsky-Korsakov capriccio espagnol, tchaikovsky serenade for strings, grieg holberg suite, david diamond rounds for strings, stravinsky rite of spring, rossini william tell overture, strauss die fledermaus overture, debussy la mer, beethoven symphony 1 and 8, mendelssohn symphony 4, verdi la forza del destino overture, brahms symphony 1, copland appalachian spring, ravel mother goose suite, rimsky-korsakov russian easter festival overture, britten peter grimes 4 sea interludes, Ives the unanswered question, Prokofiev Lt. Kije Suite, Schubert symphony 8.


----------



## Zanralotta

JSK said:


> Barber concerto - first movement


*shudders*
Now, that's a piece I never want to do again! The third movement is... evil...


----------



## JSK

Zanralotta said:


> *shudders*
> Now, that's a piece I never want to do again! The third movement is... evil...


Well, I am only doing the first movement! 

Also, I forgot but in Chamber music I'm playing the first movement of Elfrida Andree's D minor String Quartet, which I am critically editing with a professor for publication.


----------



## yelturni

Hello.
Nice subject to post!!!
I am a cuban jazz pianist located in Montreal.I have a whole formation in music theory and clasical piano.Now and currently learning a Latin American master piece calls "Danza de la Moza Donosa" of Alberto Ginastera,an argentinian pianist and composer(1916-1983).i am also re-learninng some Preludes and Fugues from "The Well Tempered Clavier" of J.S.Bach (first book).
For me as an active pianist is very important being study constantly.
http://neisyw.blogspot.com/


----------



## World Violist

(as soloist)
Enescu: Concertpiece
Bruch: Kol Nidrei

(in orchestra)
Mozart: Magic Flute overture
Elgar: Cello concerto, 4th movement
Beethoven: Symphony No. 2
Shostakovich: Festive overture

...other stuff. I'm not terribly fond of the stuff I'm playing except for the Enescu and Elgar...


----------



## Agatha

World Violist said:


> (as soloist)
> I'm not terribly fond of the stuff I'm playing except for the Enescu and Elgar...


Always wanted to ask, what if you don't like what you need to play? Do you play it anyway?

A couple of months ago, I went to a concert, where Arabella Steinbacher should have plaid violin concerto by Dvorak. She was sick and another lady came and performed the concerto. Somehow her performance left impression that it was hard work for her and not enjoyment. Maybe it was just the piece?

How do you handle this situation? Do you find a way to love it? Or just play it for money?

I am not a musician, just love classical music and forgive me if my question sounds stupid to you.


----------



## World Violist

Agatha said:


> Always wanted to ask, what if you don't like what you need to play? Do you play it anyway?
> 
> A couple of months ago, I went to a concert, where Arabella Steinbacher should have plaid violin concerto by Dvorak. She was sick and another lady came and performed the concerto. Somehow her performance left impression that it was hard work for her and not enjoyment. Maybe it was just the piece?
> 
> How do you handle this situation? Do you find a way to love it? Or just play it for money?
> 
> I am not a musician, just love classical music and forgive me if my question sounds stupid to you.


I'm not a professional musician, I'll just say that right from the start; I'm in high school right now.

If I'm not very fond of the music, I do just play it anyway because there isn't a whole lot else to do about it and there are others who do love it. And sometimes I do grow to like a piece of music by being inside of it and recreating it rather than just hearing it.

I definitely try to avoid the psychology of "playing because they told me to;" I always try to find a personal reason, even if it's simply playing for the audience who likes it. And sometimes it doesn't really work very well.


----------



## Huge

Mozart's Symphonia concertante - solo violin part.

It's a tad (ok completely) beyond me, but got some lovely bits in it.


----------



## Agatha

World Violist said:


> I always try to find a personal reason, even if it's simply playing for the audience who likes it.


Thanks for the reply! It is so nice to hear that you care about those who listen


----------



## Lukecash12

I'm practicing Silvius Leopold Weiss' L'Infidele suite, on my lute.


----------



## Horace Rumpole

MEDIEVAL ENGLISH MUSIC - Masters of the 14th & 15th Centuries - The Hilliard Ensemble


----------



## Huge

Given up on the Mozart. I'm just not good enough to get it how I want it.

Back to the Spring Sonata for me


----------



## KarajanPretreFan

Snare Drum (though on a timbal not a snare though sounds nearly the same) Radetzky march. Just after 2 weeks of hardcore practicing I learned how to do a good and fast drum roll researching techniques so Im having fun.


----------



## MadysonBelindaRobertson

i would say hi fi

orchestra -

current: barber second essay

http://tire-inflator.org/


----------



## Zanralotta

I just came back from the first orchestra rehearsal for a new programme:

_Schubert_'s Overture "*Fierrabras*", looks okay-ish
_Richard Strauss_, "*Four Last Songs*". We've played the #3 and #4 today, and they are not too difficult. Intonation, looooooong bows and playing quiet enough will be the only tricky things, but it's managable.
_Reger_'s "*Variations on a theme by Mozart*". Looks really, really evil. We'll play it for the first time next week. Huh.

Oh, and the second new programme:
_Prokofiev_'s "*Peter and the Wolf*". It has a few difficult places, but it's mostly a nice thing.


----------



## Zanralotta

I had the two "Peter and the Wolf" concerts on Sunday. Funny. It was easier than I expected.


----------



## Nix

I'm a senior in high school-

Piano:
Chopin: Ballade in G Minor
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
Bach: WTC G major, Book 1

Cello:
Haydn- C Major Cello Concerto
Bach- 2nd Cello Suite

String Quartet
Dvorak- American Quartet
Schubert- Death and the Maiden
Beethoven- 13th string quartet


And orchestra seasons just finished, but for my last concerts I played:

Tchaikovksy- Serenade for Strings (final movt)
Beethoven- Symphony No. 5
Handel- Water Music
Cartwithen- Bishops Rock
Reynolds (me)- Fantasia for Orchestra
Saint-Saens- Violin Concerto No. 3 (first movt)
Saint-Saens- Danse Bachannale


----------



## Edward Elgar

That's impressive Nix! How many WTK pieces do you know? I'm on my second.

I'm currently learning the Pathetique Sonata with Op.2 No.1 in the pipeline.


----------



## Nix

Not too many- C major, E minor and Bb Flat major (all from Book 1). 

With Beethoven, I'm making it my goal to learn all of the sonatas before the end of my life. Pathetique was actually the first one I learned all of the movements to- then I backtracked, starting from the beginning and am currently on 4.


----------



## Lukecash12

Liszt- Sonata in B minor

Janacek- The Madonna of Frydek

Mussorgsky- St. John's Night on Bald Mountain (1867; edited by Rimsky-Korsakov in 1886) transcribed for solo piano by Konstantin Chernov (1865-1937).


----------



## Major Minor

Alan Hovhaness - Guitar concerto #1

Man I am REALLY becoming absorbed in Hovhaness' music, lately.
He has very quickly become one of my favorite modern composers.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Nix said:


> Not too many- C major, E minor and Bb Flat major (all from Book 1).
> 
> With Beethoven, I'm making it my goal to learn all of the sonatas before the end of my life. Pathetique was actually the first one I learned all of the movements to- then I backtracked, starting from the beginning and am currently on 4.


No way! That's my plan too! Start with the famous easy one and then work through them chronologically! I know I've got lots of catching up to do, but watch out I don't overtake you tee hee! 

I know the F major Book 1 which is relatively easy and A minor Book 2 which is like baroque jazz. I want to get through C major and minor from Book 1 at some point because I love them both, (although I've tried the fugue from C major and it's so difficult!).


----------



## andruini

Spring Sonata by Ludwig van, Eighth Sonata by Mozart, Sonatina Op. 100 by Dvorák, Libertango by Piazzolla.. And I suck at all of them.. And my recital is in two days.. :'(


----------



## Edward Elgar

andruini said:


> Spring Sonata by Ludwig van, Eighth Sonata by Mozart, Sonatina Op. 100 by Dvorák, Libertango by Piazzolla.. And I suck at all of them.. And my recital is in two days.. :'(


Did you know Dvorak skipped a couple of opus numbers just so he could get to 100 quicker? The cheeky bugger!

Good luck with your recital, you can't go wrong with Beethoven and Mozart!


----------



## andruini

Edward Elgar said:


> Did you know Dvorak skipped a couple of opus numbers just so he could get to 100 quicker? The cheeky bugger!
> 
> Good luck with your recital, you can't go wrong with Beethoven and Mozart!


Can't blame him, 100 is such a cool opus number to have!
Thanks, I shall try to play as if I was ready!


----------



## gmubandgeek

I'm currently on summer break but my audition packet for chair placement in the fall includes the following: the Eb clarinet solo from Berlioz's "Symphonie Fantastique," the Rondo from Mozart's "Clarinet Concerto," the Forlana from Gerald Finzi's "Five Bagatelles for Clarinet" (LOVE this piece), and a solo excerpt from Beethoven's Pastoral Symphony (I am so tired of this solo).


----------



## elfish

"The Man I Love" (Gershwin)....A very difficult arrangement! Does anybody play this?


----------



## syamala

*what are you playing*

I am syamala from India. I am little bit ignorant about western classical music. But I enjoy all kinds of music whether it be vocal or instrumental. I am SITAR player. It is a melodious indian classical instrument.Any body wants to know about it?


----------



## Zanralotta

1st programme:
Smetana's Moldau: an awful lot of work for violists: waves, waves and more waves...
It's still the piece that made me fall in love with classical music!

2nd programme:
Max Bruch, *Kol Nidrei*: the easy piece...

Rachmaninov, *Symphonic Dances*: I'm not sure about those ones, they could be really tricky?

Mendelssohn, *Symphony No 4, "The Italian" *: Ugh, a hefty piece of work.

Piano: Beethoven's "Apassionata": Not too difficult, but needs a lot of practice

Viola: some easy duets for two violins: apart from trying to read the violin key on viola, easy and just for fun...

I've lots to do, don't I?


----------



## NicolasBedford

I no longer play an instrument with an ensemble though I do sing tenor. Currently, I'm working on Poulenc Gloria with the local symphony, and with a smaller chamber choir we're doing some Elliot Carter, Eric Whitacre, Barber, and others from north or south America.


----------



## Ravellian

I'm currently learning:

Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 3 in C major
Chopin - Ballade No. 1 in G minor
Faure - Barcarolle No. 1 in A minor
Scriabin - Piano Sonata No. 5

For my senior college piano recital, this October. The Scriabin is the most difficult of the four by far...


----------



## Okalnix

For some years I play music instuments Trompet,Trombone,Big Tuba.
But stop playing instuments ,afther some times I got the feeling to make muziek still
So I find a way to make music still.
For me its on a computer now,so if I got tunes or something in my head put it sound the become music.
I know real playing is more fun but can't find the corect peopele any more.
And my level of playing are not high.
So still a amateur in making music but I like it.
Some music are there for helping people out to find a way to make music and having fun to do that.
On this link you can find a classic way of music that people are making today.
Its a group that I have made for people that like classic music around the world.
This group share music what the have made.

__
https://soundcloud.com/groups%2Ftea-for-two
So other people can find away to make classic music from out the feelings in real still.


----------



## Cool Man 10000

What's up, this is my first post here and I'll probably be here a lot. I play the classical guitar.

I'm really struggling with the very beginning of Rite of Spring.
Here's the sheet:
file:///home/chronos/user/Downloads/Stravinsky_-_RiteOfSpring_OrchScore.pdf
Here's the music:
http://qcpages.qc.cuny.edu/~howe/music784/Stravinsky Sacre-1.mp3

When the horn comes in at the second measure, it's playing a C# then D then C#, INSTEAD of G# then A then G# like it says in the sheet music. Is the sheet music wrong or what?


----------



## tdc

Cool Man 10000 said:


> When the horn comes in at the second measure, it's playing a C# then D then C#, INSTEAD of G# then A then G# like it says in the sheet music. Is the sheet music wrong or what?


Are you trying to play the Rite of Spring on guitar?

The sheet music is probably not wrong, its most likely that the horn used is a transposable instrument, so it is notated differently than concert pitch. (The guitar is also a transposable instrument notated an octave lower than concert pitch).


----------



## Cool Man 10000

Yeah I'm trying to play it on guitar. I figured there weren't many guitarists here.

Should I assume the horn is transposed up one fourth for the whole thing?


----------



## tdc

Cool Man 10000 said:


> Yeah I'm trying to play it on guitar. I figured there weren't many guitarists here.
> 
> Should I assume the horn is transposed up one fourth for the whole thing?


I am a guitarist as well. Kudos for taking on such a challenge, I've never heard any movements from TROS played on guitar yet...the horn probably is transposed up a 4th for the whole thing.

Here are some standard orchestral instruments that are usually transposed. (though no instruments in my tonal harmony book are transposed by a 4th - doesn't mean its something not in here, as guitars aren't in this book either. )

Bb clarinet - transposed ^ a M2 
Alto sax - ^ a M6
Tenor sax - ^ a M9
French horn - ^ a P5
Bb trumpet - ^ a M2
Bass - ^ a P8


----------



## Cool Man 10000

Haha I should have said I'm just trying to play the individual parts. I'm slowly starting back playing after a hiatus. Thank you very much for the help.

Although that does remind me, I've been wondering how easily you could buy an 8 or 10 string classical guitar already made (as opposed to commissioning one). I don't think I've ever seen a classical guitar with more than 6 strings in person.

Would you say that 8 strings would significantly help with what it can play? I should probably post this in a different section.


----------



## kv466

Weather Report Suite


----------



## Meaghan

Because I'm on break now and don't have much to do, I went to the library yesterday and checked out a bunch of German lieder, which I'm sight reading, playing piano (on the songs that are within my technical ability) and singing in terrible American-inflected German.  Frauenliebe und Leben, Winterreise, Kindertotenlieder, Songs of a Wayfarer. I only do it when my family's not home.


----------



## MarkJackson

(I'm a cellist) Playing a weird quintet arrangement of Bizet's _"Carmen Suite"_ (not crazy about it), then possibly a recital in late spring with Fauré, Debussy, von Paradis, Gounod, Saint Saëns, and possibly a self transcription of Delibes's "Les Filles de Cadix"


----------



## Zanralotta

Concert last week:
Mozart's *1st Symphony*, *Jupiter* and his *"Little Night Music" serenade*, with Leopold's *Bechtesgardener Symphony *thrown in for good measure.

Starting on a new programme (concerts will be mid-November):
*Poulenc, "Gloria (pour Soprano solo, Choeur mixte et Orchestre)"* - much, much, much easier than expected! I could sight-read it in tempo.
*Mendelssohn, Psalm 114, "Da Israel aus Ägypten zog"* - Haven't played it yet, but it doesn't look too challenging
Finally, a *Brahms' Motette *- I don't have the score as of now

To come:
Brahms, Symphony No. 3
Bartok, Viola Concerto 
and something I can't recall atm...

Plus Mozart's Requiem as a secondary project.

Oh, my! Lots to do 'til February.


----------



## lunanana

Hello all 
My name is Rea.I am a singer and pianist in Croatia.I go in musiic school in Austria -Graz.I would like to meet other musicians .I like and sing music all my life.


----------



## TrazomGangflow

I'm playing a few pieces on my own such as a portion of Handel's Xerxes on violin


----------



## TrazomGangflow

lunanana said:


> Hello all
> My name is Rea.I am a singer and pianist in Croatia.I go in musiic school in Austria -Graz.I would like to meet other musicians .I like and sing music all my life.


What is it like to attend music school in Austria?


----------



## Zanralotta

Finished Mozart's Requiem (the choir was awful!), now on to Ravel's Daphnis et Chloé, Shostakovich's Festive Overture and Poulenc's Concerto for 2 Pianos.
As a little side project: Carneval des Animaux...


----------

